# A New Day (New stable)



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

I think this is something new and fresh.After this Raw they added and Kofi Kingston, witch is awesome for him.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Happy for Kofi ... next I cannot wait for Big E's vignette lol, they all have such different characters. I can see Xavier being the vulnerable one, Kofi being the high flyer obvs and Big E clearing house type of guy ... wait i've heard this somewhere before ... oh yeah it's the generic WWE formula for a 3 team stable *cough* Shield *cough* ... but then if it has the outcomes for these guys that it had for the shield mores the better.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

:lmao I didn't think one could top Woods' but this one just did. I love it, can't wait to see Big E's. He'll probably be preaching like he did that one time on Raw. They gotta be heel right? Can't have a stable full of black men and have them be faces.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I thought they'd be serious considering the first promo but this seems a little over the top but I'm interested in seeing where they're going with this


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

This came off better in execution than I thought it was from reading show reviews. I'm willing to give it a chance since Kofi and Xavier (and hopefully Big E.) haven't been given much to work with recently.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

The New Jobbers


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Someone suggested that this is just a continuation of their NOD angle. They'll do this for a few weeks and drop the act saying how the only way they could get on tv was by doing some stereotypical soul singing gimmick. I think that's a great way to get them back on track. Still that's way too clever for the WWE and sort of makes them look bad anyway.

This could be mildly entertaining but it'll end up about as successful as Fandango in the end I imagine. Whenever Vince gets bored of it really.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Kofi :lmao :lmao

Can't wait to see what Big E's vignette looks like :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Someone posted that these vignettes are supposed to be trolling and the actual group is going to be much different; have there been any indications of that or was that baseless speculation?


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

As long as this is not another dancing gimmick I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I can't believe I'm looking forward to this :lol


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Someone posted that these vignettes are supposed to be trolling and the actual group is going to be much different; have there been any indications of that or was that baseless speculation?


Just speculation but I hope this is a jokefpalm :booklel


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

They're a three man choooooiiiiiiire !!! :waffle


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

It isn't a stable. Here's how it happened

:HHH2 DADDY XAVIER WOODS IS NOT HERE TODAY TO FILM HIS NEW PROMOTION VIDEO WHAT DO WE DO

:vince2 ARE YOU DRUNK? HE IS RIGHT HERE

:hunter NO THATS KOFI KINGSTON THE HAPPY RASTA

:vince3 NOBODY WILL SEE THE DIFFERENCE THEY ARE BOTH NEGGERS DAMMIT I CAN FORCE THE CROWD TO THINK THEY ARE THE SAME SINCE THEY CANT THINK FOR THEMSELVES

:trips4 BUT DADDY BE A HERO AN STUFFF

:vince3 THEY ARE NOT INTELLIGENT ENOUGH TO SPOT THE DIFFERENCE DAMMIT


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Kinda hope Big E's vignette starts off with Slater or some random white jobber singing with the confused Choir. Big E then comes in and attacks him and throws him off screen. He then starts preaching and singing with the choir :lol 

I think that would make it clear what kind of gimmick these guys have.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Alright, who let Tyler Perry write the show? WHO?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



BruceLeGorille said:


> It isn't a stable. Here's how it happened
> 
> :HHH2 DADDY XAVIER WOODS IS NOT HERE TODAY TO FILM HIS NEW PROMOTION VIDEO WHAT DO WE DO
> 
> ...



:lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Someone suggested that this is just a continuation of their NOD angle. They'll do this for a few weeks and drop the act saying how the only way they could get on tv was by doing some stereotypical soul singing gimmick. I think that's a great way to get them back on track. Still that's way too clever for the WWE and sort of makes them look bad anyway.
> 
> This could be mildly entertaining but it'll end up about as successful as Fandango in the end I imagine. Whenever Vince gets bored of it really.


That'd be pretty meta...doubt the E is that self-aware though.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Funny how everyone is now waiting on the Big E vignette now. I surely hope that it delivers. And yes, I hope that these are beyond trolling and lead to something way more diabolical. It would be nice if they had a good formula like The Shield's progression, but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I'm fully anticipating the Big E version.



Spoiler: SWERVE



Watch it be Ryder


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Those white gators got me..

They went FULL stereotype with this shit.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Someone posted that these vignettes are supposed to be trolling and the actual group is going to be much different; have there been any indications of that or was that baseless speculation?


From what I heard was these guys were supposed to be put in really stereotypical gimmicks. Then become more militant like the NOD


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

This stable is going to be either really good or really, really, really bad.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



AbareKiller said:


> This stable is going to be either really good or really, really, really bad.












It can be great if the WWE is serious about them.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



KINGPIN said:


> Alright, who let Tyler Perry write the show? WHO?


Anybody got the tweet where Big E wrote about this?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

i was fast forwarding thru this part because i thought it was woods again but then i was like is that kofi ? so i stopped and watched it lol i cant wait to see big e next

they better be heels


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Can anyone make out the logo behind the text in the video? It looks like it's also in the Woods video too.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

New Day! New Day!


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Big E catchin' the Holy Ghost = mark out moment


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

:mark:

it's about damn time.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Extremely glad to hear about this stable going forward. Tbh, I'm not even too bothered about the gimmick, although I hope it does well.
I just think Kofi and Big E deserve to be more than jobbers and should at the minimum be very prominent and formidable mid-carders or ideally Tag team champions.

Hopefully they'll make their debut on the Raw after Survivor Series and start a feud with whoever the tag team champions are.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I'm happy Kofi's finally getting something to do, but is this gonna be a comedy stable like 3MB? I was more interested in the frustrated black guys stable they was originally going for.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I hope they'll use the free bird rule and have the three guys be tag champions


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Someone posted that these vignettes are supposed to be trolling and the actual group is going to be much different; have there been any indications of that or was that baseless speculation?


We had the same with Brodus Clay, months of monster heel promo's and vignettes and he came out as a fat dancing dinosaur.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Pretty cringeworthy stuff IMO. Especially the first commercial. Was that Woods? I thought it was a new guy, but I never really care about Woods so I guess I forgot what he looked like. The James Brown bit was awful though. This is a jobber gimmick all the way, but I guess someone needs to fill that spot that 3MB left behind.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Kofi seems comfortable talking bullshit to the mic, he should get more mic time and hopefully he'll finally go over.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

So are they going to be a comedy stable?

Fuck man what happen to the New Nation of Domination, it looked so promising at first. It hasn't even begun but I already couldn't give a shit.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

What can't everyone see them as the new 3MB?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Could be amusing, but I don't have much faith in the group sticking around long-term.


----------



## Str8EdgePUNK (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Definately has potential but it'll either be hit or miss IMO!


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

It's like, OMG we've given a guy something different to do! How amazing!

These guys have charisma and talent to go far. Shame that they dropped the ball on Kofi after he going over in the fucking Garden!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*










The new K.K.K.​


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Didn't see the vignette before I saw this thread. First thing that came in my mind was Ted Dibiase Jr and Rhodes were reuniting Legacy.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bout time kofi got a fresh start hope this stable is successful


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

finally. damn he's been off of tv for too long.


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

the new 3MB unfortunately, vince loves his jobbers in pairs of 3 recently, and to have them all being african american :vince2 :hunter


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I'm hoping they will be a heel group. Have potential as heels. I'm not sure about them getting much of anywhere as faces with that gimmick.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Inb4 it gets dropped again :lmao


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*








Please be a troll attempt


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I just have no time for seeing these guys in a stable. When Xaiver Woods is the mouthpiece that's when you know you are f*cked. I'm willing to give it a go but i cannot see this being anything other than sh*t.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

If singing/dancing is involved they're gonna be dancin' their way to Jobberville


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Not seeing anything more than jobber status too. Maybe they might go the Christian materialism route. But I doubt WWE has the nuance to pull that off. Probably going the Black Bo Dallas inspiration route.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I like Kofi and am glad to see him get some tv time. But this has fail written all over it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

it's prob gonna suck, but at least it's giving kofi something do other than win the ic/us title for the thousandth time.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

All 3 guys have enough talent to give this a good go. Hopefully they can have some serious moments and get this thing off the ground.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Can't wait for this :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Actually interested in this new group now :lol

That vignette is the first time I've liked Kofi in years. Can't wait for Big E to join them now :lol


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

A stable that won't be featured in the uppercard...i'm for it 100%

WWE can't drop the ball here though. Give them the tag titles sooner than later; have the Dusts feud and get over that gimmick which can't go any farther. Recruit another body or two with the persuasion of a new day speech. Could be an interesting group


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

The vignettes remind me of Fandango, Brodus Clay and Adam Rose.

I don't know WWE's obsession with dancing and music based gimmicks. They are not exactly a massive success are they? I hated Jeff Jarrett, the Roadie and Honky Tonk Man.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

It's really nice to see Kofi doing something different, and it really fits Woods' character. Also looking forward to Big E's video...


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I don't have much faith in this stable lasting very long if all the members are all about singing and dancing. However, I'm willing to see what happens before I pass full judgment. I'm assuming that all three members will be Woods, Kofi, and Big E as the third one?

To be honest, I thought last week's promo video was for Woods returning with a new gimmick, then they showed the Kofi video and pieced two and two together.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

By now it should be more than obvious that singing and dancing gimmicks are shit and nobody has any interest in watching them. I like Kofi a lot and Big E is cool too so I'll give it a shot but this looks awful.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I really hope the trio gets a chance to make this work. Especially Kofi, the guy has never been given a chance to be anything other then a smiling baby face who loses his temper every now and then but despite this has remained relatively over with the kids.


----------



## BetterThanPerfect (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Meh I don't see it lasting more than three months.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

^^^ Awesome sig.


----------



## BetterThanPerfect (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> ^^^ Awesome sig.


Thanks bro!


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I assume they will be heel. Stable of black guys and all.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

If it's Big E and he doesn't use his preacher voice, I'll be extremely disappointed.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

This definitely needs to be a heel stable. It has potential.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I hope that they did to be devout followers of God only to be revealed that they are followers of Satan!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



BruceLeGorille said:


> It isn't a stable. Here's how it happened
> 
> :HHH2 DADDY XAVIER WOODS IS NOT HERE TODAY TO FILM HIS NEW PROMOTION VIDEO WHAT DO WE DO
> 
> ...


:vince5


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I just wonder if they'll pull a swerve and the third guy won't be Big E given only two were revealed during the show.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

So they bunch together a bunch of guys as a stable, and the only thing they have in common is they're black? Nice work, WWE.

Hopefully it'll give them all something worthwhile to do as I like all of them individually, but I can't help thinking the whole thing is just downright cynical.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

*The Proud Proudfoot's Positive Positivity Always Doing The Right Thing!*










*We Shall Overcome Keeping Our Eye On The Prize Of Mid-Card Gold!*


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

This isn't a singing and dancing gimmick!

It's a Pentecostal preacher style gimmick and it has serious potential. There was plenty of us in the crowd already chanting along "New Day" and clapping along. I think Woods will play the manic loose cannon of the group, judging by his video where the women had to hold him back. Kofi will be the more positive one. Will be interesting to see what angle they go with for Big E.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Why should i care for the shuckin n jivin bullshit cooked up by the WWE. This is the same fucking company that had a mexican team come out on lawn mowers. Fuck WWE and this cooning bullshit. And if by the off chance that WWE somehow makes this stable serious with a swerve they could have just done that from the beginning without the stereotyping bullshit.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



JerichoWannabe said:


> This isn't a singing and dancing gimmick!
> 
> *It's a Pentecostal preacher style gimmick and it has serious potential.* There was plenty of us in the crowd already chanting along "New Day" and clapping along. I think Woods will play the manic loose cannon of the group, judging by his video where the women had to hold him back. Kofi will be the more positive one. Will be interesting to see what angle they go with for Big E.


No it doesn't :lol This is one of those gimmicks that you could write down on paper and say ''There are a million things we can do with this'' but in reality there isn't because you are limited by the fact that all you are is a wrestling show. 

Take Bray Wyatts character as an example. Unlimited potential you would think but No, his booking has been horrible and the character has lost nearly all of his credibility because they can't deliver on any of the content in his promos. 

This stable would need to be booked incredibly well to work. They won't be. It's going nowhere.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

This has potential to be the best stable ever. This is gonna be so awesome they're gonna top SHIELD lol. Seriously tho. Can't wait. LOVE that gimmick.


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Id like to see them be heel religious cult followers and the girls are like brainwashed into the singing.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I'd be surprised if this wasn't a swerve and they didn't end up as heels. the vignettes are good though


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Woods' was funnier.

Also if you don't like this idea, you're a racist.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

is this a gimmick white people can get into? i don't know. :floyd3


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Oh the guys from John Cena's Wrestlemania 27 entrance


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

They should paint Zack Ryder black and add him to the stable.


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Can't wait till woods is released


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



Tangerine said:


> They should paint Zack Ryder black and add him to the stable.


----------



## the_quick_silver (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I marked out for Kofi's vignette. At last, he's getting a gimmick change :mark:


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Im afraid to actually type this because I swear the WWE throws things away the moment people figure out what they are doing. The stereotypes are on purpose but not for what you think. Look at both videos. Xavier woods comes out dancing automatically before grabbing the mic, doing more jive and proclaiming the new day. What is Woods known for so far? Dancing and jive. Kofi JUMPS on the stage and begins jumping around with all that high energy before proclaiming the new day is coming. Kofi is known for jumping around and his energy all day in the ring. I expect Big E to come in with some kind of strong athletic gimmick before ushering in the new day. Hell I wouldn't be surprised if they got one more person like Naomi or R-truth to join in the new day since both are held down by stereotypes the WWE has giving both of them. It's a huge swerve designed to setup folks to automatically assume it's just another black dancing group since that is all the WWE has done so far but this is a new day. Expect the group to be heels


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



BetterThanPerfect said:


> Meh I don't see it lasting more than three months.


1 and a half


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I suspect a swerve, even the Matadores weren't this obvious and over the top in their vignettes despite being a comedy gimmick and I think when they arrive, we'll get something completely different and these vignettes will be used as ammunition or maybe I'm giving them too much credit and this is exactly what this appears to be.


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

#PushKofiKingston


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



Wolfgang said:


> I suspect a swerve, even the Matadores weren't this obvious and over the top in their vignettes despite being a comedy gimmick and I think when they arrive, we'll get something completely different and these vignettes will be used as ammunition or maybe I'm giving them too much credit and this is exactly what this appears to be.


I hope so.

No one can be THIS stupid. Especially after the Atlantic called them out on their bs.


----------



## Chemaphex (Dec 28, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Kofi Kingston looking fresh as fuck.

damn son


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Looks and sounds very fresh and new. I'm looking forward to their debut. Though it's poorly timed when there are no other 3 men teams.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Riptear said:


> Looks and sounds very fresh and new. I'm looking forward to their debut. Though it's poorly timed when there are no other 3 men teams.



This is the part I don't get too. 3 man stables leave fewer options, I'd like to see it expanded to 4. Be it R Truth or anyone else, there needs to be a tag team, and spots on the card are precious leaving the 3rd man in the corner too often. With 4, they seem to mix up the singles/tags appearances better. WWE struck gold with The Shield, then The Wyatts, but why is 3 the magic number now?


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



Loose Reality said:


> This is the part I don't get too. 3 man stables leave fewer options, I'd like to see it expanded to 4. Be it R Truth or anyone else, there needs to be a tag team, and spots on the card are precious leaving the 3rd man in the corner too often. With 4, they seem to mix up the singles/tags appearances better. WWE struck gold with The Shield, then The Wyatts, but why is 3 the magic number now?


This makes ZERO sense.. what does a 4 man stable provide that a 3 man stable doesn't?

Is not like they are going to form 2 separate tag teams within one group.

Its simple, you have one pair who are tag and then the solo guy. Doesn't matter if its anything more than 2 people, so 3 4 5 6 20.. same idea. You guy the tag team duo then everyone else is singles anyways.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

King BOOKAH said:


> This makes ZERO sense.. what does a 4 man stable provide that a 3 man stable doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because they will allow enough spots on a card for 2 matches if the group are over. Someone will most likely miss out, one tag, one singles, but the Wyatts didn't all get booked on the same card (6 mans excepted) until after the Cena feud ended, almost a year after debut. A stable should operate across several spots on the card, and four allows this to occur more easily, and rotation of opponents lead to fresh matches.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



Loose Reality said:


> This is the part I don't get too. 3 man stables leave fewer options, I'd like to see it expanded to 4. Be it R Truth or anyone else, there needs to be a tag team, and spots on the card are precious leaving the 3rd man in the corner too often. With 4, they seem to mix up the singles/tags appearances better. WWE struck gold with The Shield, then The Wyatts, but why is 3 the magic number now?


I beg to completely differ given how successful WWE's last 2 3 man teams were and the amazing, dynamic matches they gave us all of last year. 

It's a perfect setup and formula that's worked for the WWE. It's just that it's poorly timed that it comes after they disbanded the two hottest 3 man teams of all time.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*



Wolfgang said:


> I suspect a swerve, even the Matadores weren't this obvious and over the top in their vignettes despite being a comedy gimmick and I think when they arrive, we'll get something completely different and these vignettes will be used as ammunition *or maybe I'm givingthem too much credit and this is exactly what this appears to be*.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Riptear said:


> I beg to completely differ given how successful WWE's last 2 3 man teams were and the amazing, dynamic matches they gave us all of last year.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a perfect setup and formula that's worked for the WWE. It's just that it's poorly timed that it comes after they disbanded the two hottest 3 man teams of all time.



Where did I say it didn't work for The Shield, or the Wyatt Family? They have been my favourite parts of the show since they debuted. That EC six man was my most anticipated match in the Cena era, and delivered everything I had hoped. Did I not say "WWE struck gold"? However, I don't believe this group will be highlighted to anywhere near the main event level of those two factions. I want it to work because they are each talented in their own way. Poor timing for a three man team is exactly my point. Make it different so comparisons are not a hindrance.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

As with everything, I will give it a chance, don't fuck it up, WWE.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

I feel like this is sort of a joke based on Big E's "preacher" impersonation. Well anyways, I'm looking forward to it. It's nice to finally have a new tag team let alone 2 guys who get little to no recognition in WWE.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

Is it bad that I legit didn't even notice that that wasn't Xavier Woods the first time I saw it?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

If it's not a swerve then there's no point even bringing them to TV, the gimmick has a shelf life of maybe two or three weeks tops. Having said that, all three guys are total geeks IRL so I doubt they could really pull off a badass NOD-type stable either TBH.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

This could be what redeems Kofi in my eyes. Probably not.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

Is A New Day bring back nation of domination


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

I doubt it. Look at the current era of WWE we are in. WWE fucks up pretty much everything


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

:lol hell no


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

Is OP bring back grammar


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

lol if they are they are starting off on a very happy note


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

But what if John Cena is not kill?


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

They should add Titus as the 4th member, he's got no direction right now either


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

You for me want know this?


----------



## EvilSadie (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

Must be because they are all black guys fpalm


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

If only this was just to fool people into thinking they're all "happy go lucky" then become a dominant stable that beats down anyone and takes no shit


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

Why would New Day have anything to do with the Nation of Domination? Because they're all black?

The Nation of Domination is in the past they don't need to re-due it.. Make New Day their own thing.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: A New Day bring back Nation of Domination?*

a group of black jobbers, so wat. :bored


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: A new day (New stable)*

This is just amazing. I can't even.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think they will be heels. No way people will cheer this gimmick. They have to be heels that act like they are faces but brutally beat down faces.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

We are the Nation of Jobbernation


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

that stable can be brillant and funny.... or a disaster


----------



## Maul_Slasher (Sep 28, 2014)

If they debut only to be jobbers I'll be dissapointed. It's really stereotypical but still we could get some nice in-ring action from three talented guys. I loved Woods when he wrestled in TNA as Consequences Creed and Kofi and Big E have proved they can make intense and entertaining matches. Specially Big E. His matches for the IC title were awesome (not the squashes, but the PPV ones). He's a huge guy but also really quick.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Like the idea of a new stable that gives these lads something to do, and with anything the potential is there. I would not like a Nation of Domination 2014 though. 

Honestly hate the idea of an NOD angle in 2014, because it would make no sense.

Briefly, Nation of Domination wasn't all that great. Original incarnation with "jailbird" Crush etc was bizarre, dreadful; Gang Warz was worse; The Rock-inclusive era was great, solely for The Rock and the reaction of those around him; post-Farrooq wasn't NOD, but in essence of continuation, it was a vehicle for Rocky and giving others some character development. 

Basically, Nation of Domination is memorable for The Rock, everything else was over at a perfect time and meandered from mediocre to mildly interesting. The only indication of NOD2014 is that they're black, if it does include Big E. I would understand the oppressive rebellion side of things, but not due to their ethnicity. 

If Mark Henry were to lead, the Nation of Domination comparisons would begin to filter into making sense; with these 3, "Speed Force" is more apt than NOD and I honestly hope it isn't that.

The gospel choir and "A New Day" thing, though, is something interesting. I feel that anything new in WWE has potential due to a somewhat stale recent product, especially in the mid card, so I have an interest in this.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I first heard of this unit of blokes a couple months ago, got excited...youtube searched it and found nothing. This is so stop/start that all the excitement I personally had for it has drifted away.*


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Every time this stable enters the ring, they should start singing Legacy's theme song, "It's a new day. It's a new generation."


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

seriously, the name of the stable is "a new day"? it sounds like the brand name for a line of feminine douching products. :HA


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

SkandorAkbar said:


> seriously, the name of the stable is "a new day"? it sounds like the brand name for a line of feminine douching products. :HA


Its still better than 'Speed Force'


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

BornBad said:


> that stable can be brillant and funny.... or a disaster


Not another one of your what if post fpalm


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> Where did I say it didn't work for The Shield, or the Wyatt Family? They have been my favourite parts of the show since they debuted. That EC six man was my most anticipated match in the Cena era, and delivered everything I had hoped. Did I not say "WWE struck gold"? However, I don't believe this group will be highlighted to anywhere near the main event level of those two factions. I want it to work because they are each talented in their own way. Poor timing for a three man team is exactly my point. Make it different so comparisons are not a hindrance.


make another team. there are plenty people not doing anything


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Guessing Big E's promo is tonight.

Let's see if he can top the last two.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Guessing Big E's promo is tonight.
> 
> Let's see if he can top the last two.


It already did


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I remember that. It'll probably be more of the same tonight.

I found these on Youtube a few days back. (Y)


----------



## str8edgemike (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm more excited for this than anything on the main show in awhile. Would love to see these guys as heels.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)




----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

They better be heels.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess next week we'll see Darren Young's promo


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Surprised by the little reaction to Big E's vignette. :draper2


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Thought it was pretty decent, actually. Even if I'd still preserve this gimmick to be some sort of swerve, it seems unlikely at this stage.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

After seeing all 3 vignettes I can say kofi's was my favorite. He had more flow and rythm and the way he was moving his head with the music made it.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the inside scoop. The full group name will be Tyler Perry's New Day brought to you by Popeyes Fried Chicken. Kofi's new submission is a chicken wing submission followed by a post bell attack of smashing a watermelon over his opponent's head.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope they'll debut at Survivor Series. 

Wrestling supposed to be fun and i don't care about the "stereotypes" "racist" blabla... fuck this, we had Cyme Tyme around some years ago and nobody said shit


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

I like it, and with what's going on with Ferguson and such, this actually be a great heel stable if they make them into social justice preachers.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

every time i see one of those vignettes i cringe. it's horrible. not one of those 3 are good enough on the mic to help pull it off and kofi and big e already had their chances with solo pushes and went nowhere. taking a bunch of mid-card singles wrestlers with mediocre mic skills and forming a faction is a horrible idea. without good promos, it will just result in more fast-fowarding on my dvr.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

I just dont get the reasoning behind a new stable...

3MB
The Shield
The Wyatt Family

All disbanded (Wyatt Family didnt even get a chance to shine). No point to a new 3 man team...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I am really liking this "new stable". I am looking forward to see them return and do their new thing.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

what's their gimmmick


----------



## MassiveDynamic (Feb 1, 2014)

cant wait for this stable to debut. i hope their music is the same as in the video


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

No one was excited about Kofi and Big E. Then they do a vignette talking in front of choir and things change? I don't trust WWE to give this a chance. They split every stable up too soon.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking forward to it! 
Just hope Big E isn't the main talker.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

It's the new Three Man Band.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

septurum said:


> It's the new Three Man Band.


Sadly, this.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Still trying to figure out what the point of this group is, the promos are interesting, but it's really hard to get any idea what their deal is, especially given the heel promo they cut together a couple months back.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Zig-Kick. said:


> Still trying to figure out what the point of this group is, the promos are interesting, but it's really hard to get any idea what their deal is, *especially given the heel promo they cut together a couple months back.*


Have you got the video of that?

Edit: Just saw the promo you're talking about. So they didn't follow up on that angle for months lel? WTF!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Markus123 said:


> Sadly, this.


at least they'll have something to do, Big E was lost in the shuffle, Woods was doing nothing and Kofi was here to do a spot at the Rumble once a year


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

septurum said:


> It's the new Three Man Band.


Mire like Three Man Rap Group :jordan


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll withold judgment until they debut or we at least get a clear picture (if we even get one) of what this stable is supposed to be. But based off of first impressions, it looks like something that is doomed to fail. I just get the feeling that like Brodus Clay, Fandango, Adam Rose and Emma the basic concept will be they have an elaborate entrance with catchy music and they dance alot because "it will be fun for the kids".


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Scholes18 said:


> I'll withold judgment until they debut or we at least get a clear picture (if we even get one) of what this stable is supposed to be. But based off of first impressions, it looks like something that is doomed to fail. I just get the feeling that like Brodus Clay, Fandango, Adam Rose and Emma the basic concept will be they have an elaborate entrance with catchy music and they dance alot because "it will be fun for the kids".


I'm with you on this. I don't want to make any judgments until I've actually seen a proper debut, and I hope it pays off because it somewhat interests me. It'll also be interesting to see how they're booked (inb4 jobbers).


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

I think this could become a cult like thing. They're preaching with a choir about A New Day. They could just be preaching about their careers. They could beat down people and then start preaching. Maybe preach to jobbers like Titus and Gabriel to try and recruit them. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

WWE changes their mind yet again. Advertise these guys to be "debuting" on Raw next week,and less than 24 hours later, decide to just



Spoiler



stick them on Smackdown and compete against Axel,Slater,Titus........


----------



## SeaM333 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm already bored of this whole trio.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

dxbender said:


> WWE changes their mind yet again. Advertise these guys to be "debuting" on Raw next week,and less than 24 hours later, decide to just
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah just saw this on a newsite, really messed up. Not a proper channel for imapct. not proper competition for impact. 

and btw, what happened with Fandango, Bo dallas, and Adam Rose. So much hype for nothing. I know Fandango is back, but it's the same fukkin shyt.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Everytime I see New Day.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVwzBGrN_ss


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

:hano

This can only work if they become a heel stable, forcing people to join their cause like a parody of Scientology.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

i wish WWE could be coherent and stick with a push for whoever they decide to push. I don't even care who it is. Just keep it coherent and actually try to make some sense in your booking.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Saw their debut live. They had pretty good chemistry between the 3
of them.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Saw their debut live. They had pretty good chemistry between the 3
> of them.


Are they heel or face?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Adios Motherfucker said:


> Are they heel or face?



Full on face.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Full on face.


They're definitely jobbing in a month, then


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Who knows.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

They solely created this stable, so Vince can jig & jive backstage.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think we're getting a swerve with these guys.

This stable EPITOMIZES everything Woods said they SHOULDN'T do like two months ago.

What you see is what you get and I guess we should enjoy the ride before Vince gets bored.


----------



## GetemBuC (Apr 4, 2011)

Def getting a swerve & a power new nation type group. Vince just wanted to push back the timing based on race issues in Ferguson


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

I liked this stable on SD. They have pretty good chemistry togheter. Too bad Vince is going to be bored in a month.


----------



## bcbud3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't all the black characters just eventually end up rapping and dancing before getting jobbed out?:dance2


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

This has to be a heel stable. If they're faces, there's nowhere to go


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im sure they will start as faces and progress into heels.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

Bet they'll cash in on the Ferguson, MO problems


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I like them and the entrance music. Their role will be most likely similar to 3mb's, well maybe not losing every week.


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

I saw them on smackdown, their outfits are pretty and they look like they have fun


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Malakai said:


> Bet they'll cash in on the Ferguson, MO problems


They will riot backstage and loot peoples lockers? :dance2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

They are totally doing the 'jukin and jivin' stuff just to play into the stereotype of fans only wanting racist caricatures from black guys, and then they'll turn heel on the fans for accepting them as that crap instead of serious competitors.

After the heel turn they will be the black militant group Woods teased months ago. Of that, there's no doubt in my mind.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Glad to see Curtis Axel back unceremoniously jobbing in the mid card where he belongs.

Loved the debut and I'm ashamed to admit it. Their music is great, their teamwork is great, and their color scheme is great. They bring the hype, but I'm still disgusted by this hoopin and hollerin to please Massa Vince. *


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

This to be their new theme when they turn heel. Don't worry, no one remembers Legacy.






:dance :dance2


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

They're just filling the jobber stable slot left open by 3MB leaving.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The New Day stable just got off on a decent debut on Smackdown. Glad to see that Curtis Axle didn't lose in a squash match. I really enjoyed their work out there and hell they even had a tag team finisher which is something we haven't seen in a long time. They have promise and hope they keep up the good work.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

KoЯn;42407746 said:


> They're just filling the jobber stable slot left open by 3MB leaving.


Nope.They are the new 3 man team since they got 2 somewhat successful groups out of the formula


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Now all they need is a black Hornswoggle


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

This shit will have me reaching for the fast forward button quicker than a Justin Bieber appearance.



evilshade said:


> Now all they need is a black Hornswoggle


HornDeswogolnesha


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What a debut. Loved the energy these bruthas brought to the ring and all three had great chemistry with each other. Playing off of each other's strengths was a pleasant surprise and their coordinated combos makes me think that WWE actually sees them as a valuable asset to the roster and not another 3MB-esque group.


----------



## elbowdrop3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

Maybe they will grow on me , I don't know. I was hoping for something a little more serious. Really don't care for the colors. 

Kofi is such a boss though


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Lol 15 bucks they the new 3MB/Los matadores/ Dustbrothers, It will lead nowhere and they'll either get jobbed out or disappear in a month. Don't kid yourself :ti


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

THANOS said:


> They are totally doing the 'jukin and jivin' stuff just to play into the stereotype of fans only wanting racist caricatures from black guys, and then they'll turn heel on the fans for accepting them as that crap instead of serious competitors.



the correct term is shuckin' and jivin'. :cool2


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> The New Day stable just got off on a decent debut on Smackdown. Glad to see that Curtis Axle didn't lose in a squash match. I really enjoyed their work out there and hell they even had a tag team finisher which is something we haven't seen in a long time. They have promise and hope they keep up the good work.


if it is not this then i hate it. if it is this then i love it...no in between


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

evilshade said:


> Now all they need is a black Hornswoggle


"Whatchu you talkin bout, Kofi?"


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

evilshade said:


> Now all they need is a black Hornswoggle


inb4 Hornswoggle in blackface


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Hopefully they never show Michael Cole clapping like a damn jagaloon again like they did after their match.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm surprised they haven't gotten complaints.


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

When I first saw their promos I thought this was crap, but I actually didn't mind their debut because they didnt sing


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I actually now consider myself a fan of theirs.


----------



## JerMGray1 (Oct 25, 2014)

I admit I thought they would suck but that debut was awesome.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wasn't impressed with their outfits or personas so far, it just didn't stand out, but the action in the ring was top notch. It is about time Kofi got over for his ring skills. He has always been good. The group needs more persona though, they need to nail a live promo, and nail it well, for this to work.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

I would have liked it more if they didn't over-do their vignettes. 

The in-ring work was good, and it was consistent; but everything else about the gimmick is just irritating.


----------



## GetemBuC (Apr 4, 2011)

A New Day is awesome! Hope they last.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't see them lasting to long as a group.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Their gear is pretty sweet though.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Their gear makes me think of that Epsilon thing from GTA V. All that blue with weird symbols. Kifflom.


----------



## Rumitus (May 10, 2008)

That's the sort of light blue that you'd see babies dressed in. I really like the emblem but overall I don't like the gear at all.

Was a cool match and debut I guess. I'm with the other non-believers that they'll end up jobbers sooner than you know it.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Hopefully they never show Michael Cole clapping like a damn jagaloon again like they did after their match.




SELL THEM DAMMIT. :vince2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Their gear makes me think of that Epsilon thing from GTA V. All that blue with weird symbols. Kifflom.













*:jordan4 Makes sense since they're both religious cults.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Their gear makes me think of that Epsilon thing from GTA V. All that blue with weird symbols. Kifflom.


:jordan4

Them coming out for a promo and trying to "convert" people would be hilarious.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope they have deeper characters than dancing and clapping.


----------



## HornSnaggle (Oct 24, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> I hope they have deeper characters than dancing and clapping.


If you are expecting something deep here I hope you aren't holding your breath - Race based gimmicks rarely last more than a couple of months.
They are just trying to milk black passion coming from Ferguson. I get the feeling these guys must be shamed to be doing this shucking n jivin , as they are talented athletes in their own right ,,, They are just doing what they have to do for a paycheck.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Chrome said:


> :jordan4
> 
> Them coming out for a promo and trying to "convert" people would be hilarious.


So they would be like the Wyatt Family, but faces.
If the Wyatts didn't break up, they would probably feud with each other wiht one being the light side, and the other the dark. :lol


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Ugh.

All we wanted was NOD 2.0. 

This is Kofi's failed gimmick 3.0.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't know about the gimmick but inside the ring they have the potential to be awesome. Hope they become the new Shield and have awesome 4 or 6 man tag matches all the time. The gear is cool as well. As long as they don't force the act (like making Michael Cole clap and laugh fpalm) it will be alright.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

I enjoyed the video packages, but man that was fucking bad. Big E in particular looked uncomfortable in the gimmick to me. And whoever designed those outfits should be fucking executed.

SAY NEW 3MB!...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know, Kofi's finally got some attitude, plus him and Big E can work well together in the ring.

Wood's is a decent talker as well, hope they commit to making them a solid mid-card act.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I don't know about the gimmick but inside the ring they have the potential to be awesome. *Hope they become the new Shield* and have awesome 4 or 6 man tag matches all the time. The gear is cool as well. As long as they don't force the act (like making Michael Cole clap and laugh fpalm) it will be alright.



:maury:maisielol:aryalol:haha:Jordan:HA they're the black version of the job squad.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Bad For Business said:


> Their gear makes me think of that Epsilon thing from GTA V. All that blue with weird symbols. Kifflom.


Big E's name on twitter is Epsilon lol.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm.......still undecided. I was clapping and dancing, I admit, and I'm always a fan of Kofi but...I'll give it another week or two.


----------



## Barack Lesnar (Aug 15, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> I hope they have deeper characters than dancing and clapping.


Well, just remember that they are at the mercy of WWE Creative


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm just waiting to see whether this will turn out mediocre, bad, or cringe-worthy bad. cuz there's no chance in hell it will be actually good knowing the 3 in this faction. the premise it one that hardcore fans will hate if it's not done really well. you could have the rock as the leader and i'm not sure this can work. the fuck were they thinking when they came up with this idea?


----------



## pvctrousers (Aug 9, 2014)

One of those "looks good on paper" and will be on RAW's 30th anniversary video montage like RAW 10. Seen shit like this come and go since 1990.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Can be a phenominally good angle if WWE aren't pussies about it.


----------



## Sam Fisher 2014 (Oct 24, 2014)

A *New* * Day*

New(evolved?) and Day(not night?) being associated with a bunch of black wrestlers. I detect subtle racism.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Sam Fisher 2014 said:


> A *New* * Day*
> 
> New(evolved?) and Day(not night?) being associated with a bunch of black wrestlers. I detect subtle racism.


What? :ti


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

How would they turn heel tho?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WTF352 said:


> How would they turn heel tho?


The thing is, it's so pointless to do this New Day thing and then turn heel, when they already had seeds planted for a heel turn months ago then WWE didn't do shit with it.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm already more interested in Kofi Kingston than I ever have been before. Give him a little rhythmic cadence and all of a sudden an ounce of charisma shines through.


----------



## I Ship Sixon (Oct 20, 2013)

Sam Fisher 2014 said:


> A *New* * Day*
> 
> New(evolved?) and Day(not night?) being associated with a bunch of black wrestlers. I detect subtle racism.


I thought the same thing


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

new day is a better brutos clay 70s funktown express. 
please don'T take this racist, i hope nobody feels personally attacked: In the last few years no black superstar had a real push (big chance longterm) in wwe, no matter what reason. so wwe put the 3 together ???? Kofi # 1, Big E #2, you think # 3 was right pick. I thought jtg or somebody else.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

They're supposedly feuding with StarGoldust


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I couldn't even make it through their entire entrance before I died of second hand embarrassment. I can't support this coonery.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm just waiting to see where it goes. Will this feud with Gold/Stardust be worthwhile? 

WWE "Creative" managed to cut short a potentially EPIC Wyatt/Shield feud. There's no telling how badly they will screw this up.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I couldn't care less about AND. They're all shitty wrestlers. Even Kofi gets stale (nothing more than a mid-carder and once a year we get to see him do something cool at the Rumble).


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I gotta admit I liked their SD debut and now I'm kind of excited to see what they will do on RAW tonight.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

They seem to have worked on a lot of team moves together. I don't know where WWE is going with this but I liked what I saw from a wrestling perspective.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

PraXitude said:


> I couldn't care less about AND. They're all shitty wrestlers. Even Kofi gets stale (nothing more than a mid-carder and once a year we get to see him do something cool at the Rumble).


Um, what? Kofi is fine and Woods is very good. Just because he's been a jobber his entire WWE career doesn't mean he can't wrestle. By that logic, Ultimo Dragon was an awful wrestler.


----------



## amadisonjr1 (Oct 16, 2008)

i hope its a swerve to troll the audience! i kno im wrong but damn i hate the church gimmick


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, at least we have another tag team...


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

I like their debut, mainly because of Kofi's ringwork. Hopefully he can get over by being the workhorse of the group like Rollins was on the shield and Harper was on the wyatts.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Kofi had been over for years up until recently.

They just never went further than the occasional mid card title reign.

That's probably the biggest reason I'm so interested in this.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Um, what? Kofi is fine and Woods is very good. Just because he's been a jobber his entire WWE career doesn't mean he can't wrestle. By that logic, Ultimo Dragon was an awful wrestler.


It's not just the wrestling. Malenko was an awesome technical wrestler, but his storylines were a snorefest. I predict the same for AND.

Kofi is very fun to watch, but he cannot be put into any storylines that last.

Woods should be in NXT.

Big E has just been dull, but it's probably creative's fault. He'd be a perfect monster heel solo.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

This is the perfect elevation for Big E... similar to Reigns in the Shield, but not quite on that scale from WWE's viewpoint.

I could imagine this group feuding with the dusts by TLC, with Mizdow at the Rumble, make a run with the tag titles. When a team like Ascension is ready to come up, they can take the titles and Big E can turn on kofi and start his push.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Although i'm happy that 3 guys are being utilized and have found a place in the company (Kofi certainly deserves it), I can't help but get the feeling that these guys will end up being the black 3MB, I hope i'm wrong.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey, Xavier, Big E. and Kofi are back on my TV. That's all I care about.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

No way are they gonna remain as faces. That would totally contradict the heel promo Woods cut a few months ago. Unless WWE thinks the audience are total morons that would forget something that happened just a few months ago. 



PraXitude said:


> I couldn't care less about AND. *They're all shitty wrestlers.* Even Kofi gets stale (nothing more than a mid-carder and once a year we get to see him do something cool at the Rumble).


Thanks for letting me know not to take your posts seriously.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Adios Motherfucker said:


> No way are they gonna remain as faces. That would totally contradict the heel promo Woods cut a few months ago. Unless WWE thinks the audience are total morons that would forget something that happened just a few months ago.


Yes. WWE thinks exactly that. :lol

It's why they debut as a face. It's why they have an anonymous RAW GM - again. It's why Vince McMahon took away the Authority's power, and gave it for no reason whatsoever, to John Cena. There's so much more crap on top of all that.

They think the audience are dull morons. Week in and week out they insult our intelligence. I commend all who sit through it and take it with a straight face.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

PraXitude said:


> It's not just the wrestling. Malenko was an awesome technical wrestler, but his storylines were a snorefest. I predict the same for AND.
> 
> Kofi is very fun to watch, but he cannot be put into any storylines that last.
> 
> ...


basically one doesn't belong on the main roster, one is a very good wrestler in-ring only, and one is just a decent wrestler in-ring only. how can you have a faction with a gimmick like this without a single good mic worker? this had fail written all over it before it even debuted.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't really care much for it, but it is another tag team, and seemingly one with the Freebird rule (hopefully).


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm just happy to see Kofi on TV again. I'm pretty much over the fact that he be a midcarder for life but not seeing him on TV was getting a little worrying. Now that he is back I have a real reason to watch Raw again for at least a month or 2.


----------

